#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  [help] offshore magazine

## welehweleh

hi all;


could anyone help me about how to get Offshore Magazine(.PDF) freely.
many thank 

-anisaSee More: [help] offshore magazine

----------


## reservoirengineer

Just request the hard copy through it's website. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

As far as I know, they offered print edition and online version only. No PDF like Offshore Engineer magazine.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## al-gharabee

> hi all;
> could anyone help me about how to get 0ff$h0re Magazine(.PDF) freely.
> many thank 
> 
> -anisa



I uploaded archives of 0ff$h0re magazine that I have for you:

04-08 2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
04-10 2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
02-12 2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
01-02 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

----------


## Tanveer Yasser

thanks!

----------

